

GaaP – Google as a Proxy - jphallain
http://www.labnol.org/internet/google-proxy-server/28112/

======
rrmoelker
Annoyingly enough I've been in a situation where a needed a proxy to get
around the corporate firewall blocking (constructive) blog posts. But Google
proxy services didn't work (tried translate). I presume URL was filtered based
on words like blog. Is there a way to obfuscate the URL using these services
that anyone knows of?

------
trancos123
Great !

